# Visual Basic y puerto paralelo.



## Carles (May 5, 2006)

Bueno no entiendo mucho de Visual Basic... Y me gustaria poder controlar un simple LED a través de el puerto paralelo, he estado buscando información por internet y sólo he conseguido liarme todavía más.
Si alguien me pudiara mandar un manual o decirme como se debe hacer se lo agradeceria mucho.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ramzoide (Ago 1, 2006)

hola brother aqui te dejo una buena direccion para que aprendas a usar el puerto paralelo esta chido y ademas te explican cosas de motores y PICS checala

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/puerto/indexpp.html


----------



## Mushito (Ago 1, 2006)

ramzoide, esta bueno el link. Por favor podrias traducir ese lenguaje en C a visual basic??


----------



## crespo (Ago 1, 2006)

ya mira si quieres encender solo unos simples led es algo muy facil te envio una foto de como conectarlos


----------



## Mushito (Ago 1, 2006)

ya se como conectar.
necesito los comandos del lenguaje de programacion (visual Basic)


----------



## Willington (Ago 2, 2006)

hola yo postee un programa para probar el puerto, no me acuerdo donde, pero esta completo con su codigo fuente en Vb6


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Willington dijo:
			
		

> hola yo postee un programa para probar el puerto, no me acuerdo donde, pero esta completo con su codigo fuente en Vb6



Se me hace que fue este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

Saludos


----------



## Mushito (Ago 4, 2006)

Ya probe con ese y me da error de compilacion.
Mañana les digo que error es exactamente.


----------

